# tokay geckos



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i have a 30 gallon tall and was wondering if i could get a breeding pair and would they be comfertable(spelling).any info on cage set-ups are apprectiated


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i was told by an experienced gecko gekko guy that a pair should be in a 55g
and dont forget they bite and bark alot


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i know about the biting and barking but in pretty sure a 55g is to big wheres croc keeper when you need him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> i know about the biting and barking but in pretty sure a 55g is to big wheres croc keeper when you need him


:laugh: ok i guess i dont know anything about reptiles 
i forget


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Being arboreal animals, height is more important than the footprint, the 55 is ideal for them. Vertically positioned hollow logs and corkbark pieces are good, as are artificial plants (the massive geckos will trash the real ones quickly). Substrate isn't too critical, since they're not going to spend too much time on it. I prefer bark, it's cheap and holds humidity well. Temp in the mid-80s, no need for UV, mist frequently.

If you intend to handle your tokays on a regular basis, I strongly suggest investing in one of these, it'll prevent a lot of pain.

-PK


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

on that site bommersub what iem do you recommend


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> on that site bommersub what iem do you recommend


 It was a joke, they're nasty but not enough to warrant the use of a canine bite suit. Seriously, I just use tough leather gloves, you can get them at any hardware store for five bucks. Works for all but the biggest herps.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> I strongly suggest investing in one of these


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

laugh it up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AL CAPONE said:


> laugh it up

















thank you i will


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

:laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

back to the question.........

what are the dimentions on the 30g tall? A re you looking to get a pair or just a single gecko?

But boomer is right, they do pack one hell of a bite


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

turns out its a 35g tall sorry thought it was a 30g the dimisions are 20"x20"x20"

sorry again if i caused any confusion :laugh:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I think its too small, but lets see what others say


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

a 30 Gallon will be fine for a male and female.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thanks u guys for info


----------

